# Best kibbles for corgi pup?



## 10-Dee-Q (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, im newbie here, i need some help and guidance for dog food.

I love dogs an i have dogs since i was a kid, pomeranian, rough collie , and long coat cihuahua, they passed away long long time ago, back then there was no internet and i was still a small kid, so i just asked the breeder and pet shop owner on what brand of dog food that i should buy. I ended up giving all my dog eukanuba kibbles and some supplements such as vi-sorbits, calciums, fortan, and fish oil.

Anyway, now i'm an adult and i just moved house, and i just adopted a cute pembroke welsh corgi pup.
And i want to give him the best possible food i could afford.
I've joined few corgi's forum as well as several others dog food forum, it seems that most of them warned that corgi is a medium breed with dwarfism and their growth similar to those large breed dog.
And they advise me to never give a corgi puppy food for small breed as it can ended up with skeletal problems in the future.
Im not an expert, in fact i know nothing about dog food as i stated above that last time i thought the best dog food is eukanuba.

Now about my corgi, name is Lowey because he's "low" lol
He's been given raw meat diet + canine caviar lam ALS from the breeder.
But his stool were never solid, when i picked him up at 3 months old, i continue to feed him canine caviar als lamb without the raw meat diet as im not comfortable giving my dog a raw diet.
But he always have a little bit runny stool.
About 4 months old, i changed to Acana large breed puppy, and since then his stool firmed up. Now he's stool are preety much solid, maybe if i could give it a score it would be like 7-8 out of ten.

I also give him some cooked ground beef and chicke with eggs, peas and carrots occasionally.

But he's a feeding machine he always eat everything, from bugs, house lizzards, ants, flies, mosquitoes, sofa fillings, etc.
So sometimes he gets diarhea but it never last than 1 day.

Now he's 7 months old, a handsome boy, with a lots of excess energy lol.
He weight 10kg.
I dont know wheter he's over or under weight as theres no corgi to compare to, this breed is quite seldom in my country.

Now the questions is that i want to change his df to als
And i've been looking at acana pacifica
But any other brand are also welcomed as long as its readilly available in my country.
At first i wanted to try orijen after reading so many praies for them but im afraid my dog couldnt handle the high protein content and i believe my dog has a little bit sensitive stomach.
So i settled to acana instead.

And 1 more thing, do i need to give my dog any kind of supplement?
Now i only give him a table spoon of extra virgin olive oil 2 or 3 times a week.
Should i give my dog any other supplement as well?

Oh and another thing , how much should i give my dog to eat?
Now i fed him acana puppy large breed 3 times a day , each about 70 gram, as i weigh them using kitchen scale.
His activity level i should say is moderate.

Thank you so much for your help, and have anice day.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone please input?
Thx


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

What food to feed is kind of a "personal matter". That's determined by owner preferences (I feed foods that some feel is not top quality and I find some "top quality" foods leave a bit to be desired) and how your pup does on the food. How much to feed is determined by your dog's energy level and metabolism as well as the food. Some foods need to have more fed and others less. Finding the "right" food is a trial and error process.
Personally, I feed a variety of foods of various "types" on a nearly daily basis. Supplements are a personal choice as well. Some feel that the food provides everything needed. I know people supplement with fish oil for omega 3, extra virgin coconut oil for lots of different reasons, probiotics for various reasons, and eggs.
One way to tell if your pup is the "proper" weight is to lightly run your hands down his ribs (make sure you get "under" his coat), if you can feel the last couple that's good. You shouldn't feel all of them on most dogs (there are a few "weird" breeds where that's not "bad"). Another is does your pup have a "tuck up" or does his body go straight across. A tuck is generally considered a good thing.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Acana is a very good brand of food. If he's doing well on that, I'd go ahead and continue with it. It's ok to add cooked meat and vegetables as long as you are not giving more than 25% of the total diet because it can "unbalance" the diet. 

To keep him at a good weight, you want a nice firm chest (nicely muscled and to be able to feel some bone) and be able to feel his ribs without having to really push hard on his sides. Corgis can beef up quickly so it's wise to keep a good watch on his weight. 

Happy feeding


----------

